# RIP Stephen Hawking



## ehanes7612 (Mar 14, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/mar/14/stephen-hawking-professor-dies-aged-76


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 14, 2018)

His voice will live on...


----------



## Wendy (Mar 14, 2018)

One of the greatest human beings/scientists to have ever lived. RIP Mr Hawking. You will be missed.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 14, 2018)

His scientific performance was overstated by the media. 
He was their scientific pop star due to his excellent life management despite his bitter illness.

I dignify him for his life management, not for his scientific insights.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 14, 2018)

"Among the myriad other scientific investigations pursued by Hawking over the years are the study of quantum cosmology, cosmic inflation, helium production in anisotropic Big Bang universes, "large N" cosmology, the density matrix of the universe, the topology and structure of the universe, baby universes, Yang-Mills instantons and the S matrix, anti-de Sitter space, quantum entanglement and entropy, the nature of space and time and the arrow of time, spacetime foam, string theory, supergravity, Euclidean quantum gravity, the gravitational Hamiltonian, the Brans-Dicke and Hoyle-Narlikar theories of gravitation, gravitational radiation, holography, time symmetry and wormholes."


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 14, 2018)

Publications :

http://www.hawking.org.uk/publications.html


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 14, 2018)

Have never read his works, but I will. One of those things on my to do list. It has been a privilege to live at the same time as he.


----------



## abax (Mar 14, 2018)

Only time and more scientific investigation will decide whether his many
theories will be confirmed, but his speculations about time and space are
valuable contributions to science. He was always intriguing.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 15, 2018)

abax said:


> Only time and more scientific investigation will decide whether his many
> theories will be confirmed, but his speculations about time and space are
> valuable contributions to science. He was always intriguing.



Yes I agree. 
But till now no one of his ideas could be confirmed so we have to valuate them as science fiction only. 
Nobody suggested him for Nobel price.
Therefore I cannot dignify him.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 15, 2018)

See what is meant by 'the ugly German' now? Humiliating and having the last word, as usual.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 15, 2018)

Secundino said:


> See what is meant by 'the ugly German' now? Humiliating and having the last word, as usual.



Please keep in mind the topic of this thread.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 15, 2018)

I have to say that the various obituaries written by his fellow scientists about this great man would tend to disagree with your view Berthold.
You do like to dangle a contentious view just like an angler does with a piece of bait on a fishing line and see who you catch for an argument!
David


----------



## Berthold (Mar 15, 2018)

monocotman said:


> I have to say that the various obituaries written by his fellow scientists about this great man would tend to disagree with your view Berthold.
> You do like to dangle a contentious view just like an angler does with a piece of bait on a fishing line and see who you catch for an argument!
> David



No, all his followers with no scientific education especially the journalist don't understand what Hawkins is talking about.
The professionals know what he meant. But they could only find his personal statements about his view. Not a single one could be certified. He just postulated a radiation typ by a black loch, but nobody could verify the existence of that radiation. That is no reason to bless him.
That was the main reason not to recommend the Nobel price for him. 

Albert Einstein developed a theory and predicted al lot of details which has to follow his theory. All Details could be confirmed one after the other.
That is the big difference between Hawkins and Einstein.

Albert Einstein was a genius, but Hawkins only was beside a lot of others a theoretical physicist but with pop star elements.

The media blow up his Statement to an impressive science fiction and by that they uplifted him to a pop star. 
He himself liked to be a pop star and therefor he accelerated this movement. So he became the richest physicist in the world.
Over all he did very good job in his life with his handicap. My sincere gratulation.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 15, 2018)

The Gay World too shows gratitude to this man, who used his influence as renown scientist as well as his popularity to revert a tragic injustice, helping not only Alan Turing to a posthumous pardon, but all other men in similar situation in the UK. Most countries of the world still fail to acknowledge this. 
from pinknews.co.uk, 

"In 2012, Hawking called on the government to pardon gay war hero Alan Turing, who was convicted of ‘gross indecency’ in 1952 after having sex with a man.

Turing was chemically castrated, barred from working for GCHQ, and took his own life at 41-years-old.

In an open letter, Hawking called Turing “one of the most brilliant mathematicians of the modern era” and urged then-Prime Minister David Cameron to “forgive this British hero, to whom we owe so much as a nation, and whose pioneering contribution to computer sciences remains relevant even today.”

A year later, the Queen granted Turing a posthumous pardon.

And last year, the British Government issued a pardon for men convicted of having sex with other men.

The pardon affected around 49,000 men convicted under the law."

So, we too owe him much. Hopefully this may serve as an example to other scientists, men and women, to speak up for Human Rights and justice.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 15, 2018)

Berthold,

We must be reading very different reviews of Hawkings life!

David


----------



## Berthold (Mar 15, 2018)

monocotman said:


> Berthold,
> 
> We must be reading very different reviews of Hawkings life!
> 
> David



David, do You only read the reviews from his Cambridge fellows and the honor of Your city administration about Hawking?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 15, 2018)

http://time.com/5198933/why-stephen-hawking-never-won-nobel/


----------



## Secundino (Mar 15, 2018)

Source: dragon-spice


----------



## Berthold (Mar 15, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> http://time.com/5198933/why-stephen-hawking-never-won-nobel/



"One of Hawking’s most important finds was “Hawkings Radiation,” the theory that black holes are not completely black after all, but emit radiations that ultimately cause them to disappear. The issue is, the technology needed to observe this radiation will take years and cost millions before Hawking’s theory can ever be verified."

Yes, but it is pure speculation whether his theory can be verified at sometime and whether there is a technology available to verify it or his theory is just wrong and it is just science fiction.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 15, 2018)

Secundino said:


> Source: dragon-spice



Berthold has no ability to adapt to change...he has no intelligence...just anger and he is fraught with scientific jealousy


----------



## monocotman (Mar 15, 2018)

Berthold
I did wonder whether you would play the ‘local Cambridge ‘ card.
I am not so parochial.
Anyway ‘speculation’ for theoretical physicists is part of the game.
It didn’t stop Professor Higgs from speculating about his bosun and that was then found and then he received his Nobel prize!
David


----------



## Berthold (Mar 15, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> Berthold has no ability to adapt to change...he has no intelligence...just anger and he is fraught with scientific jealousy


Come back to this discussion after You have Your Master degree in physics. Then You will have better understanding of the subjects.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 15, 2018)

monocotman said:


> Berthold
> .
> Anyway ‘speculation’ for theoretical physicists is part of the game.
> It didn’t stop Professor Higgs from speculating about his bosun and that was then found and then he received his Nobel prize!
> David


You are right, David, I agree.
But until verification of speculation theory remains speculation.
And speculation is not price worth.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 15, 2018)

Berthold said:


> Come back to this discussion after You have Your Master degree in physics. Then You will have better understanding of the subjects.



Don't you love it when an irrelevant, dried up scant of a blow hard shows up and makes a remembrance all about himself....Imagine Berthold showing up to a memorial or a funeral


----------



## Secundino (Mar 15, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> Berthold has no ability to adapt to change...he has no intelligence...just anger and he is fraught with scientific jealousy



As this thread is meant to _honour_ Stephen Hawking, I won't say what I really wished to say, but I agree. 





(Don't know whom to credit this photograph.) 

Perhaps happiness makes the difference between people, if they have been loved and could give love.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 15, 2018)

Secundino said:


> Source: dragon-spice


I like this!


----------



## Berthold (Mar 16, 2018)

monocotman said:


> Berthold
> Anyway ‘speculation’ for theoretical physicists is part of the game.
> David



Back to the topic:

Yes, not only for theoretical physics, also for religion.

Also Jesus Christ had a lot of insights in manufacture of the world. 
But his theory about existence of a so called God could never be verified.
And very clever is to define the features of this God in that way, that his existence principally never can be confirmed.

Today Jesus Christ would be biggest Pop Star of all times.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 16, 2018)

Out of respect for Stephen Hawking and everyone who has died, please dont respond anymore ..this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Berthold (Mar 17, 2018)

Undoubtedly Stephen Hawking was the best businessman among physicists.
My respect.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 18, 2018)

A great man and great scientist who overcame huge odds.
He did more to advance his subject than anyone since Einstein,
David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2018)

Think about it, Rock Star status for the likse of Hawking and Tyson. Ludites like Trump would end that if they could.  RIP.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 3, 2019)

Hawking predicted the end of the world 100 years ahead. We still have 98 years left.

I think he had his knowledge of the end of the world from Jehovah's Witnesses.

But what should we take with us when we emigrate to Mars?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2019)

"Let not him who is houseless pull down the house of another, but let him work diligently and build one for himself, thus by example assuring that his own shall be safe from violence when built."

Abraham Lincoln

Another way of saying this is -- Don't try to pump yourself up by tearing down others. It doesn't work.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 4, 2019)

SlipperFan said:


> "Let not him who is houseless pull down the house of another, but let him work diligently and build one for himself, thus by example assuring that his own shall be safe from violence when built."
> 
> Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Another way of saying this is -- Don't try to pump yourself up by tearing down others. It doesn't work.


Oh fine, SlipperFan is the new forum philosopher.
Do we have a forum psychiatrist also?


----------



## troy (Nov 4, 2019)

Very entertaining lol... RIP Stephen H.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 4, 2019)

troy said:


> Very entertaining lol... RIP Stephen H.


Yes, he was.

Hawking has said a lot of nonsense about the demise of humanity, worse than many sect leaders.
I am surprised that the media have read every word from his lips and published it as a new sensation.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice of you to call me a philosopher, Berthold. According to my dictionary, a philosopher is a thinker, and (among other things) a wise (person). We can use more of that here. Said without sarcasm.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 5, 2019)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice of you to call me a philosopher, Berthold. According to my dictionary, a philosopher is a thinker, and (among other things) a wise (person). We can use more of that here. Said without sarcasm.



I fully agree, Dot. I have the same dictionary.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 5, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Do we have a forum psychiatrist also?



I can only humbly offer my poor service as a clinical psychologist working many years in the pscyhiatric field.

And as much as I like and endorse Berthold's nice contributions regarding orchids (e.g. the photos of the delicate and rare dendrobium vietnamense and the exquisite and spectacular well grown Clowesia dodsoniana), in the field of discussing other topics (like climate change and now obviously also physics) my clear advice would be: don't feed his belligerent side by commenting in any way on his statements on these matters, no matter how obnoxious or emotionally upsetting you may find them!

Like anybody else he is entitled to his views, but one has the sense, that he, in these more 'political' matters, is deliberately wording them in a way to provoke - and in the case of the demise of mr. Hawkins on purpose sadly seems to choose to not show consideration for the emotions of people, who feel a genuine sense of bereavement by mr. Hawkins death. Some might see Berthold's behaviour in this case as an inappropriate lack of decorum, others as down right bad taste.

No matter what, like the proverbial and pathological stalker, Berthold seems to thrive on any kind of response or feedback - indeed, negative response only spurs him on to further upsetting remarks. If you disagree with him, please, simply ignore him! In this way you rob him of the satisfaction, that the expression of your emotional distress would give him!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Berthold (Nov 5, 2019)

Guldal said:


> I can only humbly offer my poor service as a clinical psychologist working many years in the pscyhiatric field.
> 
> And as much as I like and endorse Berthold's nice contributions regarding orchids (e.g. the photos of the delicate and rare dendrobium vietnamense and the exquisite and spectacular well grown Clowesia dodsoniana), in the field of discussing other topics (like climate change and now obviously also physics) my clear advice would be: don't feed his belligerent side by commenting in any way on his statements on these matters, no matter how obnoxious or emotionally upsetting you may find them!
> 
> ...



Jens, first You should take a closer look at Hawkin's claims instead of getting lost in psychoanalysis.

When Hawkins predicts the demise of mankind, he is worshiped as a Savior by many forum visitors.
In Saudi Arabia, predicting the future is forbidden and punishable by death.
Jens, don't You think a middle way would be the right one?
And that's independent of my personal psychological condition.


----------



## troy (Nov 6, 2019)

Stephen hawking was all about physics, a great subject!! I have read that Voyager 1 and 2 still transmit back to earth from the very edge of the solar system, is this true?


----------



## Berthold (Nov 7, 2019)

troy said:


> I have read that Voyager 1 and 2 still transmit back to earth from the very edge of the solar system, is this true?



Yes, they are just leaving our solar system and will fly through our galaxy like a little dark sun.
Voyager 1 and 2 will reach a higher age than our earth as they can no longer be destroyed by our sun as our sun expands.
But that will not happen in 100 years but in billion of years. So don't worry, be happy.


----------



## dmfette (Nov 9, 2019)

Berthold said:


> No, all his followers with no scientific education especially the journalist don't understand what Hawkins is talking about.
> The professionals know what he meant. But they could only find his personal statements about his view. Not a single one could be certified. He just postulated a radiation typ by a black loch, but nobody could verify the existence of that radiation. That is no reason to bless him.
> That was the main reason not to recommend the Nobel price for him.
> 
> ...




...since when is objective truth, logic & reason, & frankley, common sense "...ugly..."...thank you letting the band wagon pass you by...& may God have mercy on the soul of mr. hawking; may He have mercy on us all...


----------

